# Raymarine Dragonfly



## Sickly (27. Juli 2013)

Hi,

man hört erstaunliches über eine neue Generation von Echoloten, von Revolution ist die Rede. 

Ich meine Geräte wie das Raymerine Dragonfly die mit einer Art Sonar arbeiten.
Wer hat das DIng schon mal in der Praxis beim Angeln getestet? Wenn ja, ist es das Geld wert?

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Allesfänger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Es scheint ja ein Normales Echolot für Fische zu sein gepaart mit DownScan wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben?

Hört sich gut an, vorallem für den Preis.


----------



## Sickly (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Also nun erneut meine Frage!

Wer kann mal einen Praxisbericht aus der Sicht eines Anglers im Süsswasser geben. Ich überlage mir das Teil zu kaufen und meine altes Eagle abzugeben.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*



Sickly schrieb:


> Also nun erneut meine Frage!
> 
> Wer kann mal einen Praxisbericht aus der Sicht eines Anglers im Süsswasser geben. Ich überlage mir das Teil zu kaufen und meine altes Eagle abzugeben.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus!



Hallo zusammen. Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

Ich habe mir zwar schon eins gekauft, nur leider noch nicht verbaut. Denn ich möchte den Winter über nutzen, um mein Böötchen fertig zu machen. Ich möchte es dort auch fest verbauen, dafür müsste ich neue Löcher bohren.|kopfkrat
Wenn hier natürlich jemand schreiben würde das es nicht ist, würde ich die Löcher erst einmal weg lassen. Aber wenn das so sein sollte, bitte mit Begründung.
Ich habe dieses Gerät auf empfehlung gekauft und wegen dem Kartenplotter, aber noch nie im Einsatz gesehen. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Garmin, nur da sind mir die Karten zu teuer, weil das Gebiet der Karten immer recht klein ist. Bei Navionics habe ich einen großen Teil von Europa (Binnen und See) mit einer Karte abgedeckt.
Wenn es noch keiner beantworten kann, werde ich einen Bericht nach dem Einbau schreiben.
LG
Frank


----------



## pxrxx12 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Dragonfly ist eine sehr gutes "normales" Echolot mit einem scharfzeichnenden hochauflösenden Bildschirm. Der Kartenplotter ist eher Standard, braucht aber zwingend Navionics Seekarten. Die Downscan Einrichtung ist ein schönes Plus an Ausstattung für den Angelbetrieb aber eher entbehrlich.
Wer das Gerät wegen dieses Gimmiks gekauft hat ist da vielleicht nicht so gut beraten gewesen, weil der Echolotgeber aufgrund der benötigten Frequenzen z.B. für den Einsatz in tieferen Gewässern, z.B. in Norwegen nicht so gut geeignet ist.
Nach meiner Meinung werden diese Zusatztechniken eines Echolotes viel zu hoch gehandelt. Viele Angler stellen sehr schnell fest, dass die normale Echolotfunktion das ist was, man tatsächlich braucht. Alles andere macht sicherlich Spaß, wobei der tatsächlich Nutzen eher fraglich ist.

Bei der Frage, was beim Anglen letztlich den Erfolg bringt, ist das für mich das Wissen um die Unterwasserstruktur (Tiefenlinien). Diese Information bekommt man in nur sehr eingeschränktem Maße durch das Echolot (das ist nur der erfasste Bereich rund ums Boot). Viel wichtiger ist aber eine passende Seekarte für den Plotter, um die Stellen überhaupt anfahren zu können.
Genau da hapert es leider bei Dragonfly, da es nur Navionics charts lesen kann und da sind die Tiefenlienien eher sehr spärlich gesetzt.
Ganz anders läuft das bei den Garmin Bluechart G2 Karten, die einen speziellen Anglermodus haben, wo die Tiefenlinien äußerst detailiert dargestellt werden. Da kann man sehr schnell sehen, wo die Kante ansteigt, wo das Plateau liegt und zu welches Seite es wie abfällt. Dererlei Einblicke bleiben den Navionics Karten Usern verwehrt.Einer der Gründe, warum ich von Raymarine auf Garmin umgestiegen bin und das Dragonfly verkauft habe. Die Einschränkung bei den Karten gilt übrigens auch bei allen Lowrance Geräten.
Die Garmin Bluechart g2 Karten sind ihr Geld wert. Ein Blick im bekanntesten Auktionshaus lohnt zum Preisvergleich immer. Meine Lieblingskarte : HEU800X, die deckt den gesamten Norden Europas ab (Skandinavien,Nordsee Holland,Deutschland,Dänemark,Ostsee Dänemark,Schweden,Deutschland,Polen), das ist ein riesiges Gebiet.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*



paree12 schrieb:


> Dragonfly ist eine sehr gutes "normales" Echolot mit einem scharfzeichnenden hochauflösenden Bildschirm. Der Kartenplotter ist eher Standard, braucht aber zwingend Navionics Seekarten. Die Downscan Einrichtung ist ein schönes Plus an Ausstattung für den Angelbetrieb aber eher entbehrlich.
> Wer das Gerät wegen dieses Gimmiks gekauft hat ist da vielleicht nicht so gut beraten gewesen, weil der Echolotgeber aufgrund der benötigten Frequenzen z.B. für den Einsatz in tieferen Gewässern, z.B. in Norwegen nicht so gut geeignet ist.



Hallo _paree1,
erst einmal vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Aber habe mal eine Frage, stammt das alles aus deinen Erfahrungen oder Hören / Sagen?
Ich war also auf der Suche nach einem Gerät, was alles beinhaltet und trotzdem einen ordenlichen Bildschirm hat, damit ich nicht so viel Platz verbrauche. Ich habe im Moment nur ein 5,3 Meter Kajütboot, auf dem der Platz nicht wirklich riesig ist. Möchte das Boot aber nicht nur zum Angeln nutzen, denn ich mache mit meiner Frau auch hier und da Wasserwanderungen um schöne Gegenden kennen zu lernen. Da mein Budget aber auch bergrenzt ist (Frührentner), suchte ich halt was mit großer Leistung und gutem Preis/Leistung Verhälnis.
Klar ist es Schade das nur die Navionics Karten in dem Dragonfly funktionieren, aber dafür kostet die Karte für Europa nur 200.- Ökken. Deine Lieblingskarte dagegen 300.-
Sind zwar "nur" Hundert Euro mehr, aber hier Hundert und da Hundert, sind halt schon ein paar Hundert.
Aber wenn ich das von dir so lese, denke ich, ich habe nichts falsch gemacht. 
Du schreibst für Norwegen wäre es nicht so geeignet. Aber angegeben ist immer noch eine Tiefe von 189 Metern (600 Fuß). Ich denke das sollte für meine Zwecke reichen, auch wenn die Angaben natürlich unter besten Bedingungen sind. Ist halt wie die Verbrauchsangaben beim Auto. Aber ich werde es sehen wenn ich es eingebaut habe, dann sehen wir weiter. Ich spiele eh mit dem Gedanken mir irgendwann noch ein etwas größeres Böötchen zu holen, aber dasfür muss ich noch ein wenig sparen. 
Vielen Dankfür deine Input.#h
LG
Frank
_


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo Frank,
viele hier im Forum wollen eigentlich nur andere Meinungen hören um sich in ihrer Entscheidung, die sie bereits getroffen haben, bestätigt zu fühlen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du auch dazu gehörst, aber solche Fragen, ob ich alles nur vom Hörensagen kenne sind sicher dazu geeignet, demnächst keine Erfahrungen mehr weiterzugeben, wie es viele andere bereits tun, weil sie ähnliche Rückmeldungen erhalten haben.
Deshalb habe ich sicher keine Lust, Dir hier jetzt noch "belegen" zu wollen, dass ich die Geräte über die ich schreibe auch wirklich kenne. Vielleicht forstet Du das Forum einfach einmal durch und schaust mal nach, was ich über die Geräte bereits geschrieben habe. Alles vom Hörensagen versteht sich.

Was die Logik deiner Argumentation angeht, nur noch einige kleine Hinweise:
1. Das Dragonfly kostet ca 200 Euro mehr als das Garmin 50s
2. Wenn Du schon von 200Euro für die Navionics Europa Karte redest, dann weißt Du sicher auch, welche Detailwiedergabe sie hat.
3. Die Garmin HEU800x habe ich z.B. für weniger als 100 Euro erworben, man muss nur ein wenig suchen.
4. Was die erreichbaren Tiefen des Dragonfly angeht, war man bei Raymarine etwas zu optimistisch. Keine Feststellung von mir, sondern von einem Raymarin Vertreter (kenne ich natürlich auch nur vom Hörensagen!).

Fazit: Wenn es Dir letztlich um dein Buget geht, wärst Du mit dem Garmin 50s (448,00 + Karte) deutlich preiswerter zurecht gekommen, hättest ein gleichwertiges Gerät (natürlich ohne Downscan) und die besseren Karten.

Das ist alles nur meine persönliche Meinung, die ich mir vom "Hörensagen" gebildet habe.


----------



## florenz (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Moin leute, hab mir im sommer as dragonfly gekauft und verbaut. Ich nutze das geraet nur auf der ostsee (tiefe bis 22 m) hab aber das problem dass ich das geraet nicht verstehe... d.h nahezu  immer wenn er "fisch" anzeigt, ist da nix und teolweise zeigt er nix an und wir fangen 5-6 gute fische binnen 2-3 minuten. Kann mir jemand der es ebenfalls in diesen tiefen benutzt vielleicht ein tipp fuer die einstellung des sonares geben? Bzw mir vllt dann auch erklaeren wie fisch aussieht? Habe schon viel im internet recharchiert aber nix dolles gefunden. Lg und danke schonmal florenz


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Moin florenz,

nehme als erst die *Fisch Symbolanzeige* raus,
denn die Amzeige kann nicht immer unterscheiden,
was da unten schwimmt, können ja auch Pflanzen sein.


----------



## florenz (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich habe keine fischsymbole, da kommen nur teilweise dann auf oder ueber dem grund halt blaue oder rote striche, wenn ich den fischwarner einschalte piept der bei  jeder kleinigkeit, also egal was da auf dem grund ist. Kann man sich da auch fischsymbole einschalten? Habe soeine funktion noch nicht gefunden. Hast du sonst noch ein paar einstelltipps?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*



florenz schrieb:


> Ich habe keine fischsymbole, da kommen nur teilweise dann auf oder ueber dem grund halt blaue oder rote striche, wenn ich den fischwarner einschalte piept der bei  jeder kleinigkeit, also egal was da auf dem grund ist. Kann man sich da auch fischsymbole einschalten? Habe soeine funktion noch nicht gefunden. Hast du sonst noch ein paar einstelltipps?



Hast du denn keine Anleitung???
Wenn nicht, die komplette deutsche Anleitung bekommst du bei Raymarine auf der Seite als PDF. Oder schicke mir deine e.Mail via PN und ich schicke sie dir morgen Früh.
Die Farbe von den Streifen sagt ja soweit auch nichts aus. Das hängt ja von den Eintellungen ab. Leider kann ich dir sonst auch nicht weiter helfen, da meiner noch nicht verbaut ist.
LG
Frank


----------



## Seewolf 01 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*



florenz schrieb:


> Ich habe keine fischsymbole, da kommen nur teilweise dann auf oder ueber dem grund halt blaue oder rote striche, wenn ich den fischwarner einschalte piept der bei  jeder kleinigkeit, also egal was da auf dem grund ist. Kann man sich da auch fischsymbole einschalten? Habe soeine funktion noch nicht gefunden. Hast du sonst noch ein paar einstelltipps?



Wo angels du an der Ostsee?


----------



## florenz (22. November 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

habe nur eine einbauanleitung dabei gehabt, ansonsten war da nur eine kurz-bedienungsanleitung, woraus man aber nicht schlau wird. ich angel meistens in der lübecker bucht bzw neustädter bucht. ich gucke sonntag mal rein bei raymariene, aber schonmal vielen dank. wenn ich da nix finde melde ich mich auf jedenfall nochmal


----------



## Patrick77ru (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo 
ich habe das dragonfly seit dem sommer im einsatz meist auf einem großem stausee ( bis 60m tief) die auflösung finde ich hervoragend das einzige was nicht so toll ist ist die tiefenangabe gerde an steilwänden kommt das gerät kaum hinterher und ist recht langsam mit der grundanzeige aber was positive ist gerde beim vertikal angel also langsame fahr (stillstand) arbeite das gerät hervoragend 

lg 
Patrick


----------



## Seewolf 01 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hi Patrick,

so wie ich es weis. sollen alle Sonar schwerigkeiten
mit Steilwänden haben, denn das Sonar hat ja unten ein 
Kegel.
Der Kegel liegt zum beispiel zwischen 20m und 40m,
welche Tiefe soll das Sonar nun anzeigen?


----------

